# Drywall trouble when putting in can lights



## ritzambi (May 11, 2010)

Our contractor completed drywal in our basement (ceiling is drywall too).
He made holes for our can lights to go in.
when we started actually putting in the can lights, we found the holes are a little too big, so the light will not be flush with the ceiling.
What can i do about this? I need to somehow make the hole in the drywal (ceiling) just a little smaller so that the light fits well.
Cannot re-do the entire drywall ofcourse.
Would putting in some mud even hold up? i'd be glad to send a picture if that helps.

really need some help!!
thanks!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

How about slipping a couple of short pieces of 2x4 into the hole---attach it to the drywall with screws (or glue) --and then screw the cans to the wood? 

Funky,but it will work.---Mike---


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Cut out areas, replace with new pieces of Gypsum board, and recut new holes. Only proper way to fix a screw up.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm just curious as to why the cans weren't in BEFORE the drywall went up as is normal practice unless it's a retrofit where the rock is already up. Who made the determination as to hole size and the use of the "retro" cans to begin with?? If it was the contractor, he should come back and make the repairs as gregzoll describes, at the least. In my opinion he should tear out the ceiling, install the cans, then re-hang and finish....


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 7, 2008)

ritzambi said:


> we found the holes are a little too big, so the light will not be flush with the ceiling


I'm personally a little confused by this wording. When you say "flush", I'm thinking there is something wrong with the height of the can lights... they are either recessed too much or stick out too much. But you say the holes are too big, which sounds like more of a side-to-side problem.

Now can lights usually have some sort of decorotive trim. Is the trim not larger enough to cover the hole? Basically center the light in the hole and allow the trim to hide the size of the hole.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

OP said ceiling was hung and when he started to put the lights in he found the holes were too big. I'm assuming retrofit cans are to be used (clip to the back of the drywall like a cut-in box). There's nothing for the can to attach to.....


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 7, 2008)

bjbatlanta said:


> OP said ceiling was hung and when he started to put the lights in he found the holes were too big. I'm assuming retrofit cans are to be used (clip to the back of the drywall like a cut-in box). There's nothing for the can to attach to.....


That's a hole nother problem... :jester:


----------



## petey_c (Jul 25, 2008)

I went on a job where the sheetrocker convinced the home owner to put in old work (re-model) high hats so he could finish his job faster. It sounds as if the “contractor” cut the holes too wide (?). There’s only about ¼” of a lip around the can (it keeps the can from pushing up into the ceiling). You shouldn’t use wood to support the can (it’s combustible). If you had to use anything, I would use small pieces of sheet metal studs, screw them to the rock and then screw the cans to the studs. The trims should cover the gaps (provided they’re not toooo big). If the cans are too deep, you’ll have to use shallow cans (Halo H27 for example). Good luck. pete


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

i am also confused by the description... hole to big but light doesn't sit flush. A picture will help but if the light sticks out too far i would cut a peice of drywall to put in the ceiling whether it needs to be 1/4 or 3/8 to make the can sit flush or even a little into the drywall, just so it is not stick out. 
If it is the hole size, simply purchase a larger trim piece.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

It is all about the words.

If the "diameter" is too big, Strait-Flex makes pre-cut rings to clean up the holes.

If they sit too low, then they need to be adjusted or remounted depending on the problem. Ditto for height, but a little high is no problem.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Again, I believe the OP is talking about trying to put in remodel cans in existing holes that the contractor cut and is long gone. If the hole is too big, the can won't tighten down to the drywall properly (like a cut-in outlet box if the hole is too big). If the cans were already in (which they're not) and the hole was a bit too big, the problem could be remedied with tape, larger trim ring, etc. OP is trying to put a 4" light in a 5" hole (for example)......


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Bummer!


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

If they are retro fit cans they can be installed into various thicknesses of drywall, If the trim covers the hole you can glue and screw secondary pieces of drywall on top of the existing to give the clips something to grab onto..even 1/4" or 3/8" should work. If the trim doesn't cover the hole mud the opening with DB90 and let it dry before re installing the lights

edit: sorry...by "on top" I mean above and inside the existing hole. Just figure out where the clamps will go and insert two small strips of DW


----------

